# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اصلاحیه اول سنجش

## artim

سلام

اصلاحیه اول سنجش پیرامون ظرفیت رشته ها و پردیس های رشته ریاضی و.... منتشر شد .

از *اینجا*

----------


## pezeshki94

> سلام
> 
> اصلاحیه اول سنجش پیرامون ظرفیت رشته ها و پردیس های رشته ریاضی و.... منتشر شد .
> 
> از *اینجا*


یعنی دفترچه انتخاب رشته تغییر کرد؟؟ کد رشته ها تغییر نکرده باشه کافیه

----------


## artim

> یعنی دفترچه انتخاب رشته تغییر کرد؟؟


تغییر کلی که نه
هر ساله چند اصلاحیه میاد که ظرفیت ها کم و زیاد شدن یا برخی رشته ها اضافه یا کم شده یا کد رشته تغییر کرده و...

----------


## pezeshki94

> تغییر کلی که نه
> هر ساله چند اصلاحیه میاد که ظرفیت ها کم و زیاد شدن یا برخی رشته ها اضافه یا کم شده یا کد رشته تغییر کرده و...


این تغییرات توی دفترچه اعمال شده که...

----------


## artim

> این تغییرات توی دفترچه اعمال شده که...


دوست عزیز 4 مرداد اصلاحیه اومده چیو تو دفترچه اعمال شده

----------


## pezeshki94

> دوست عزیز 4 مرداد اصلاحیه اومده چیو تو دفترچه اعمال شده


 :Yahoo (76):  ببخشید....من نگران کد رشته ها بودم که اوکی بود

----------


## artim

> ببخشید....من نگران کد رشته ها بودم که اوکی بود


بله 
حتما خوانده بشه اصلاحیه

----------


## -ava-

> سلام
> 
> اصلاحیه اول سنجش پیرامون ظرفیت رشته ها و پردیس های رشته ریاضی و.... منتشر شد .
> 
> از *اینجا*


ببخشید غیر از این اصلاحیه ی دیگه ایی هم میاد یا فقط همین؟؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید غیر از این اصلاحیه ی دیگه ایی هم میاد یا فقط همین؟؟


مشخص نیست ممکنه بیاد

----------


## -ava-

پس انتخاب رشته رو بزاریم واسه روزای اخر :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> پس انتخاب رشته رو بزاریم واسه روزای اخر


نه انجام بدین اما قطعی نه که اگه اصلاحیه اومد نیاز به تغییر داشت اعمال کنین

----------


## artim

up

----------


## khaan

> یعنی دفترچه انتخاب رشته تغییر کرد؟؟ کد رشته ها تغییر نکرده باشه کافیه


کد رشته ها تغیر نمیکنن شاید کد رشته جدید اضاف بشه ولی تغیر نداریم.

----------


## artim

uo

----------


## mina62

سلام.بالاخره ما انتخاب رشته کنیم یا ن؟؟؟؟قرار بود امروز عصر اصلاحیه بیاد رو سایت نیومده ک...چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ShahabM

نگران نباشید انتخاب رشته تا یکشنبه ۳۱ مرداد تمدید شده

فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mina62

> نگران نباشید انتخاب رشته تا یکشنبه ۳۱ مرداد تمدید شده
> 
> فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk


قبل از اصلاحیه ای که قرار بوده امروز بیاد اگر انتخاب رشته کنیم مشکلی پیش میاد؟؟؟

----------


## aktft

> قبل از اصلاحیه ای که قرار بوده امروز بیاد اگر انتخاب رشته کنیم مشکلی پیش میاد؟؟؟



صبر کنید اصلاحیه بیاد بهتره ، ممکنه کد رشته ای حذف یا اضاف بشه ، ظرفیت ها تغییر کنه و ...

----------

